# This time I remembered the camera



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Went out yesterday and shot this one. I parked my car behind a small hill and sneaked over the top. Scanning the area around me I saw 3 coyotes chasing each other along a distant fence-line probably about 1000yd away with another one probably about 100yd from them along the same fence line. I called a few times but they were not interested in my calls. So I decided to give stalking a try. I sneaked down off the hill, across a stuble field, through a sage brush patch, through a ditch, across a road, into another ditch at the edge of the second stubble field, and set up behind a small dirt berm about 1ft high. By this time 3 of the 4 coyotes had split, but there was still this one hanging around the fence. It seemed quite intent on somthing on the other side, even though it looked my way a few times. I gave a short cottontail distress call on my DT PC3 and the yote turned and ran straight at me from probably 200+ yd away. I had to bark with my voice to get it to stop. Bang-flop frontal chest shot @ about 40yd.

Has anyone else had any success stalking coyotes?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

nice looking dog. What do you use to shoot them? How does the hide end up with what you are using?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice job. You guys don't have any snow out there?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks. Shot it with Black Hills Match 40gr VMAX in .223 from my Bushy A3M4 (16" upper). Just a single small entry hole in the chest. Nothing else. Our snow has all melted. We got a light dusting yest again, but it has blown off/melted again, so no, no snow at the moment. Still below freezing though.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yet another vote for the V-Max 40gr as a fur-friendly bullet. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I prefer to stalk coyotes, I like the challange. Also the coyotes in my area aren't responding to any of my calls this year.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I know what you mean, Kelly. This was the first one I was able to call in this year so far. Maybe my inexperience, maybe the coyotes are well fed, probably a combination of factors. Stalking them sure is fun.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Rednek stalked and shot one with his bow last season.

Nice job on that one, btw John, I don't think I could've gotten anywhere close to that coyote before he would've busted me.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

By the look of it, it looks like a pup from this year, I bet it has a great set of teeth. Have fun with the pups, they can be silly and stupid at the same time! Good luck with your hunts....... Wish we had no snow to hunt in....


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

It may have been a pup--it did'nt vannish like the others did when I approached, but it was about the same size as the others. It also came right in. This one was pretty fat when I skinned it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, Saturday morning I forgot the camera, but the camera on my son's phone is a little over one mega pixel so you might be able to see this. I got to try out the AR15 on this guy. A pair came in and I rolled both of them. Number two tumbled down the bank and onto the ice. He was leaking out both sides, but after 100 yards there was no blood on the ice, and so many tracks that we couldn't tell which were his. I didn't have time for the range finder on the second shot and guessed him at 320 yards. He was 370, and I think I clipped the back edge of the front shoulder. 
The first dog at 300 didn't twitch. I would have let them get closer, but the lead dog was 300 yards ahead of the other one and just about to get downwind of me.
The hunter with me is my grandson.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great pic!! I cannot wait until my kids are old enough to go with me on some of my hunts. THey already want to go bear hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got out again today for an hour and I did remember my camera. I have to get used to that AR15. I need to give the coyote time to fall down and stop pulling the trigger. Normally a 223 isn't tough on fur, but when you hit them four times it does some damage. 
I have to weigh this one, he had a head like a german shepard.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Tell us about your rifle, please!! Very interested!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hagfan72

I see you have a day off so I better do my part to keep you entertained. I hope you have a Merry Christmas, and best wishes for the new year.

The gun in the picture I picked up this fall. When Marv's Hardware closed in Mandan I thought, now where am I going to get guns at a fair price. What a surprise, the sport shop here in Jamestown ( Gun and Reel) is dealing like they never did before. I saved about $75 on this rifle. They are small, so you might have to weight a couple weeks, and if you order a lot of custom parts you might wait two months.

The rifle is a DPMS Panther Bull 20. It gets a little heavy, but I have seven or eight other heavy barrel rifles so I am used to it. Still when I was hunting with my Savage weather warrior the other day it felt like I was carrying nothing. I ordered the rifle with a JP trigger. It's much better than factory, but it's not a bolt action trigger. I am kind of curious about the Chip McCormick trigger. I also ordered a tactical grip, but it was so large that it wouldn't go in the case, so I purchased a G27 from Command Arms. I also replaced the stock with an adjustable Command Arms with battery storage on the cheek side and a rail to store accessories on the off side.

I don't carry lasers or lights on it when hunting, but I purchased the one mile green laser from Beamshot. I also have Beamshots red laser. Then from Brownells I purchased a quick attach light mount and put a Surfire with 200 lumen in that. I also purchased the blue filter for the Surfire. To have room for everything I have a DPMS tri rail riser, and a DPMS quad gas block.

The rifle is grouping about 1/3 inch with 50 gr V-Max. It has a one in nine twist, but it didn't stabilize the 75 gr V-Max.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice. I am saving the coin to get am AR in .204 Ruger sometime this winter. I am assuming that you are shooting the .223? Good pics by the way.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

yeah I was bummed out too when I saw that Marvs Hardware was closing. I was probably more upset when Capital Tool in Mandan closed. They always had some neat stuff there. It was almost like a rummage sale in there. And we got pheasant shells for 5 bucks/box. My inlaws live in Mandan and everytime we were in town I made sure to get to both stores.

What happened? Was it because of the new Scheels store?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think all the work the city was doing around him shut of customer traffic for a couple of years. There was no place close to park, and I know he was getting nowhere with the city. I think he just got tired of fighting city hall and decided to say to heck with it. 
I also enjoyed capitol tool. I wish we had both of the stores in Jamestown. Gun and Reel doesn't have near the inventory, but they are getting things much faster and have the best prices I can find right now. They don't have a gunsmith so that is a little drawback. They asked if I was interested, and it was tempting, but retirement is more fun.


----------

